
Landing Page Feedback anyone? - EmilBruckner
https://medium.com/@EmilBruckner/day-7-zero-to-mvp-in-30-days-what-a-bad-landing-page-1f3dd843b991
======
dvdhnt
1\. If you haven't verified that the analytics work, why would you add them at
all? Tracking for the sake of tracking is lame.

2\. The chat pops up itself; that's a turn off for me. If I want to chat, I'll
click the floating button or look for an email address.

Good luck.

------
MaximilianL
The header could have a better background

